# A few planted tank pics...



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

This was what i was finishing up last night. My OCD kicked in and i aquascaped the top Sanchezi tank for what should be the last time. The bottom tank should be planted sometime this weekend, that way my rhom feels right at home. If anyone has any extra plants growing out of their tanks, send me a PM..i could use some new stuff.




























And heres an update of what the 75gal is looking like. I had to reduce the plant variety to basically swords(amazon and melon) and dwarf sag. That was due to my reds completely shredding every plant i put in there including an xlarge oriental sword.





































Next step....CO2


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks good, what size tanks are those in teh first pic?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

timmy said:


> Looks good, what size tanks are those in teh first pic?


double stacked 29 gals....i refer to them as 30's just because i like the round even number..lol


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

really nice tanks, i way thinking of getting the melon swords really like them.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

dark FrOsT said:


> really nice tanks, i way thinking of getting the melon swords really like them.


Thanks man...The melons are a lot smaller than the amazons with a leaf shape that is smaller and rounder. I like them a lot and may pick up a few for that bottom tank i need to finish.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

They are looking pretty good man!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Man, that first pic looks great! Do you have H zosterifolia on the right, and Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' on the left?

The bottom tank is very unique. Can't wait to see what it looks like in a few months.

I have a bucket 1/4 full of plants sitting over here... been in there a few days already though.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Love the tanks. Nice work


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

great job indeed!!!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks very nice. I like the way you placed the rocks.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

definatly looks nice man, the 75 looks CLEAN!!....you got a couple cichlids in there too??? should be a nice snack for your p's


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Man, that first pic looks great! Do you have H zosterifolia on the right, and Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' on the left?
> 
> The bottom tank is very unique. Can't wait to see what it looks like in a few months.
> 
> I have a bucket 1/4 full of plants sitting over here... been in there a few days already though.


The H Zosterifolia on the right was from the batch of plants you sent me a while back. On the left(and in the background on the right) i have 2 different types of Hygrophila. For the life of me i cant remember what they are...all i know is that when i was home for break with the lights off for 3 days, they found the right balance and exploded in size. Ill check back and get you the names. Did you see the Lotus growing in the foreground??? I have so much of this because of that monster plant you sent me..lol

Do you think those plants would make it up to Michigan Dippy? If so, let me know whats in your bucket and how much $ you need. I love your plants...they are basically the only ones that seem to last.



> definatly looks nice man, the 75 looks CLEAN!!....you got a couple cichlids in there too??? should be a nice snack for your p's


Thanks..the water quality in the 75 and in that top 30 are amazingly clean! In fact, im actually surprised how clear and "fresh" it looks. Everytime ive had aquariums they ended up looking bad, so this is a welcome relief. I think its the plants adding to the balance of the tanks.....they really help. 
There are like 9 or 10 convicts in there compliments of Therizman....i originally threw in 2 or 3 as a snack and since then more have magically appeared. What stinks is that my P's wont eat them for some reason. In fact, when i throw in Tilapia, the convicts actually eat with the P's.


----------

